# Friends/family reactions to airride?



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

I'm hoping to get airride this summer, I know all of my car enthusiast buddies will dig it. But, kind of curious as to what some of my NON-car enthusiast friends & family will say. How did your friends/family react to you getting bagged?


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

I get a lot of Mexican/ low rider comments. I just explain the benefits to air ride.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

mexican low rider thing....they ask me can it hop....:facepalm:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

- Hopping questions 
- "Going to put 22's on it?" 

Other than that my dad is pretty excited over my coils, he says that it is great to have the functionality in the winter times and for when i'm on country roads etc. Used to not be able to travel down the uneven gravel road to my cabin, now i can go there just fine :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

im still in high school so i get some pretty funny comments from kids 

-dude those hydrolics are sweet 
-can you make it bounce? 
-how do you make it over speedbumps with it that low? 
-why are your wheels tucking? 
-is your car broken? 
-do you have a flat tire? 
-WOAH you can raise and lower it!? 
-what the hell is going on in your trunk? why is it noisy? 

my dad likes it because he knows if i was on coils i wouldnt even be able to make it into our driveway and my mom just doesnt under stand why i spent so much money on it.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Ghetto kids at my school: 
Aaayyyyaaaaa ja boy got dem hydraulics!!!! 

Me: 
Uuumm actually no, they're airbags, they're like the white kid hydraulics. 

Ghetto kids: 
Wha yu tryna wreck? 

Me: 
No, I was just telling you the truth. 

Ghetto kids: 
Now ja boy tryna crack on us. 

Me: 
..............:facepalm:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

my mom tells me I'm ****ing retarded 

my dog barks when I air out 

my cousins ask me to crush things in my fenders


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

my wife supports my bad habits 

my dad thinks its pretty cool 

my mom doesn't think its necessary 

and my non-enthusiast friends don't think i have my priorities straight


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

my mom can never tell the different things i do to my car so she doesn't care 

my dad, secretly, i think, likes it. :laugh: because now my car is actually functional 

my sister laughs at it and says is that all it does 

my friends :heart: it and i do to


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Seppdelaney said:


> I get a lot of Mexican/ low rider comments. I just explain the benefits to air ride.


 This all the time from guys at my work. 

My dad thinks its cool, my mom doesn't really care. 

My little brother and son think its awesome. 

My wife just rolls her eyes every time she is in it and I air it down or up. 

Mostly everyone else says, "you spent how much on it??!! you could have used that many to go on a very nice vacation!" 

:facepalm:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

thepirate said:


> This all the time from guys at my work.
> 
> My dad thinks its cool, my mom doesn't really care.
> 
> ...


 My wife rolls her eyes when I talk about airride, she completely does not understand. We have two chihuahuas & I told her, I'm really doing it for their benefit, when they car is laying frame, they will be able to enter & exit the car with ease! lol 

We're making ok $ now, so the deal is, before I get bags, I have to at least get a kickass vacation ordered & we have to get another apartment/house that doesn't suck so much. Then airride here I come! :thumbup: 

I should have added co-workers/bosses in the title too. I'm guessing you'd probably get a lot of WTFs from people you work with?? lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My excuse was because I was tired of breaking axles and I didn't want it to happen one day while my wife and son were in the car….once the money was spent it took her a good month or two to get over it….she's happy I don't scrap on everything now though. :laugh:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Most everyone in my family was pretty stoked about my air, even my grandparents thought it was pretty cool. :thumbup: 

My brother races Auto-X and the reactions I used to get there was pretty funny. Most everyone knew what air ride was and thought it was pretty freaking cool. I especially loved the looks and comments I used to get at gas stations :laugh:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

The people I work with all have trucks and love baja ****/lifted off road stuff so they think it's dumb. My friends don't understand why it's necessary. They just want me to make it go up and down. Parents don't care, they just think it;s a phase and that one day I will own a normal car again. I personally don't give a **** what anyone thinks, I modify cars for myself and my own enjoyment. Just got an old benz and it's going on air as soon as I get the cash.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

How much did that cost you? 

you put hydrolics on a vw 

how do you drive around like that?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

man.. seeing someof these comments makes me laugh.. glad i dont have to go thru that.. most people just ask how do i drive that low... i air up, and they look at me in wonderment..


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I get the hydrolics comments all the time at work :facepalm:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

When i was on coil my wife would always be stressed out riding the car, post BAG she agreed it was a good investement :heart::heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

kilimats said:


> When i was on coil my wife would always be stressed out riding the car, post BAG she agreed it was a good investement :heart::heart:


 keeper. :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

My gf used to think I needed to out a ring on it before I bag it. But bags are now ordered and she understands it's something I'm very passionate about and pretty much have obsessed over.

My dad said you should pay off some loans with that money. Then later said I don't care what you do it's your money.

My mom can't even tell the difference between my car and my brothers (they are 2 different colors)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

choey said:


> My mom can't even tell the difference between my car and my brothers (they are 2 different colors)


 I loled, womens have their own things to worry about :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I proposed as my AccuAir system arrived. She is very supportive of my car stuff but was over it after I spent almost $8k on wheels and new air... So we run home and I am opening my VU4 and just stop... 

"Baby, come here and check this out!" 

"I really don't care..." 

"But its the part that makes my car like an iPhone!" (She liked the controller ha) 

"Fine show me this stu...." 

I turn around and bust out the knee and ring. 

"Will you Marry me?" 

Profit  

Air played an important part in our getting engaged.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Dont have them yet but my dad says its a good thing because i wont break my car (brand new) on any ruff roads and potholes, cant wait to see non car enthusiast peoples reaction lolll


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

"dude why is your car so low?!" 

me: "i took off the springs"


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

One word they tell me *WASTE* :facepalm:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> I proposed as my AccuAir system arrived. She is very supportive of my car stuff but was over it after I spent almost $8k on wheels and new air... So we run home and I am opening my VU4 and just stop...
> 
> "Baby, come here and check this out!"
> 
> ...


 Now that is genius training. Now she will have a Pavlovian reaction to car modifications because she will associate them with your proposal. Hats off to a genius strategist.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> I proposed as my AccuAir system arrived. She is very supportive of my car stuff but was over it after I spent almost $8k on wheels and new air... So we run home and I am opening my VU4 and just stop...
> 
> "Baby, come here and check this out!"
> 
> ...


 You def know how to do it right man :thumbup: 
Or it was an oh **** I just spent all this and I better do something to save my ass here


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> I proposed as my AccuAir system arrived. She is very supportive of my car stuff but was over it after I spent almost $8k on wheels and new air... So we run home and I am opening my VU4 and just stop...
> 
> "Baby, come here and check this out!"
> 
> ...


 win :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

I got asked how many batteries I had in the trunk once...people at stop lights just laugh 

My girlfriend loves it, I ordered autopilot so she can drive it and not worry about incorrect pressures 

My dad didn't care much when I told him I was gonna do it, and then he built me a bamboo hardwood floor and now wants to help everytime I mess with it 

My mom hates getting in and out of the car because I always air out 

and everyone hates compressor noise lol


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Turbo Turkey said:


> My girlfriend loves it, I ordered autopilot so she can drive it and not worry about incorrect pressures


 gonna be worrying more with autopilot lol


----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)

My mom is so scared that something will go wrong with the bags. shes stressed beyond belief. (i think she also secretly loves it because of all the people complimenting here with my coils) 

My gf hates it beyond belief. She thinks its a complete waste of money. ( i told here i spent like 1400 but it was really like 2400 ) She says all i do is think about my car and have my priorities F'd up. 

My dad doesn't know yet because they haven't been installed yet. but he was pissed since i have coils and i think have a blown rear shock of every bump seems like the trunk is getting hit with a hammer. 

me cant wait to get it installed. just waiting on Rat4life to get free and start on the install ! :thumbup:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

All my friends are on coils so of course they all bust my balls, but they're all on ultimos so..  
My parents don't care, I keep trying to get my dad into it since hes got a CC-R but I cant get him to get interested in cars again. 
Everyone I see that I don't know thinks its awesome but everything they say is so annoying.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I murdered my oilpan and pump on a decent size rock in the road not long ago. My dad handed me his credit card and said "Go order that air ride NOW.. and you're paying me back!" 

My mom likes "hittin' switches." 

People at gas stations/etc are dumbfounded. 

My cousin thinks its feels like a roller coaster?? 

I love it.


----------



## soviet (Dec 16, 2002)

-Fiancee likes the idea, hates the compressors, and the spending addiction 
-Parents think is awesome, Dad even asked to play with controler 
-Friends are split, I run with an offroad group and also car enthusiast group so some think its a waste and others love it 
-Few people at a gas station couldnt get over the idea and wanted to know everything about how it works 
-and yes ive been asked how I installed hydraulics on an audi lol


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

apoleski said:


> My gf hates it beyond belief. She thinks its a complete waste of money. ( i told here i spent like 1400 but it was really like 2400 ) She says all i do is think about my car and have my priorities F'd up.


 Sounds like my wife... lol. She says "that car is SO important to you, sometimes I think that's all that matters to you." 

Sometimes, she is right! :laugh:


----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Sounds like my wife... lol. She says "that car is SO important to you, sometimes I think that's all that matters to you."
> 
> Sometimes, she is right! :laugh:


 here it everydayyyyyyy :thumbup:


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

As far as the mexican/lowrider comments.... have you seen my car? I get that all the time. I take it as a compliment. My friends aren't programmed that way though, they all think its fun. 

Most people laugh or just get a huge kick out of it, those that don't I won't waste my time or air pressure on.  

Last girl I dated was scared to hit the switches... yeah that didn't last long.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Friends are cool with it, but they want me to finish my Mk2 first. 

Co-workers don't really care except for the one guy whose life is a non-stop financial crisis 8 days a week. He likes to wear me out crying about how he can't afford to pay his bills and wonders how anybody could spend that much money on a car.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> I murdered my oilpan and pump on a decent size rock in the road not long ago. My dad handed me his credit card and said "Go order that air ride NOW.. and you're paying me back!"
> 
> My mom likes "hittin' switches."
> 
> ...


 Sup broseph...

I have two MKV GTI's in my driveway... She is static but wants air... But complains when $$$ is tight..

I don't spend money anywhere else so that's how I justify it  

Mom... Doesn't pay attention.

Grandparents love me and could care less about my car as long as I'm ok.

Friends all "get it" and CoWorkers are flat confused....


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Family thinks its pretty cool and at first wonder how its possible to be low 
Kids (nieces/nephews) think its awesome when i air out 

Wife likes it but didnt like how much it cost 

My mom doesnt understand why i would do that to my car 
But then again she thinks i drive a kia:sly: 

And i get the hydrolic question alot 

People wonder how i can possible drive so low when they see my car parked aired out 
I just say its magic


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My first bagged car was my Civic when I just graduated high school in '01, my parents both thought I was an idiot, my dad understood a little more though. I would get the hydraulics comments constantly from kids in parking lots and such. 

When I bagged my A3 last year my dad just said "again?!", and my girl's MK4 was bagged to so we clearly support each other's habits. 

Some girl asked "where she puts the quarter" one time when she was riding in the back of my Civic, probably the funniest comment I've heard to date. 




orau22 said:


> my dog barks when I air out


 :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

ninohale said:


> Sup broseph...


 :wave:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

my freinds and family love the air ride... 

my girlfreind's mom reaction was (and i qoute)... "that's f%&king awesome!" lol 

but the best has to be the reactions and expressions on kid's faces when they walk by the TT aired out... there's a few moms with sore sholders from having their arms yanked to "look at that" in my neighborhood


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Sounds like my wife... lol. She says "that car is SO important to you, sometimes I think that's all that matters to you."
> 
> Sometimes, she is right! :laugh:


Sounds like my GF :laugh: She hates the godamn car, she's just jelous.

-Mom thinks it cool, and "safer" then coils on long trips
-Gf as stated above thinks im an idiot for spending money on a 16 year old car
-Honda kids give thumbs up and think "its baller ass ****" :facepalm:
-Other VW think Im a fan boy for going air, **** them.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

jettahead99 said:


> this and that


your car is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Some funny responses in here. 

Being that I'm 35, I'm guessing I'll get a few "aren't you too old for that?"s once I get bagged. F'em, I only live once!! :laugh:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

non car friends think its kind of cool

car friends think its ok


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Some funny responses in here.
> 
> Being that I'm 35, I'm guessing I'll get a few "aren't you too old for that?"s once I get bagged. F'em, I only live once!! :laugh:


You are never to old and why not spend it if you got it, can't take it with ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

choey said:


> You are never to old and why not spend it if you got it, can't take it with ya
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. I'm 32 and my brother in laws make fun all the time….yeah coming from a bunch of 30 somethings that sit on the couch at night and play Skyrim and Call of Duty…..


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Which are both great games... But yeah. I see your point. I get why's from people too. "Why would you do that?". To which I reply, "Because it's f-ing awesome".


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Seppdelaney said:


> "Why would you do that?". To which I reply, "Because it's f-ing awesome".


Good answer!! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Seppdelaney said:


> Which are both great games... But yeah. I see your point. I get why's from people too. "Why would you do that?". To which I reply, "Because it's f-ing awesome".


Ha I'm not dogging the playing video game thing because I do to, but you can't make fun of my nerdy car obsession when you have an equally if not more nerdy obsession. :laugh:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

first my dad was against but as seen as he saw how cool and fun it was, whoever came to my house he allways wanted to show everyone what it does


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

parents do not care one bit. they want me to move out eventually.....:laugh:

GF loves it, shes bagging a jetta soon

friends well they are all understanding...


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Was showing my Dad the setup tonight and explaining it to him and he said to me well im excited to see how low you can go. 
Maybe Ill be able to get him to bag his 4motion passat after this


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

choey said:


> Maybe Ill be able to get him to bag his 4motion passat after this


My mom's got a Mustang GT.... I just sent her this pic yesterday. I was like "mom, you could have the most baller ass Mustang in southern Louisiana!!" lol 


(posted on FB by Airlift)


I don't think I convinced her... haha.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i always get the infamous, "can you make it bounce?" along with the "how do you turn like that?" when it's aired out in a parking lot. typical :laugh:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Clean PG said:


> i always get the infamous, "can you make it bounce?" along with the "how do you turn like that?" when it's aired out in a parking lot. typical :laugh:


You should say "I don't turn, just forward/reverse... it's tough but it's worth it!" :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> i always get the infamous, "can you make it bounce?" along with the "how do you turn like that?" when it's aired out in a parking lot. typical :laugh:


I got this at work yesterday.... with a condisending tone :banghead:

I replied "I hope you car starts" as they got into their mid 90's neon :laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Fiancee doesn't like when the compressor kicks on.

Little brother thinks it's cool.

All my neighbors think my car isn't drivable therefore think I'm a moron.

Dad has sharted his pants the few times he's been in the car and I've aired out.

Mom thinks it's "neat".

Parent's dog does not like it.

My dogs don't mind it.

Homeless guy on 200th street and 87 ave yells to make it "fall down" when I stop at the light.

And... I love it. Which is all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

squirrel nuts said:


> fiancee doesn't like when the compressor kicks on.
> 
> Little brother thinks it's cool.
> 
> ...


lol at the hobo!


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Fiancee doesn't like when the compressor kicks on.
> 
> 
> Dad has sharted his pants the few times he's been in the car and I've aired out.
> ...


Me and your dad have sharting in common :thumbup:

do you drop it down for the homeless man?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> Me and your dad have sharting in common :thumbup:
> 
> do you drop it down for the homeless man?


Haha yeah, most of the time. Dude asked me to scrape the other day, told him he was crazy.


----------



## HerMatchstick (Sep 27, 2011)

kilimats said:


> I loled, womens have their own things to worry about :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


I go to an All-Women's College.. so you can imagine the misunderstanding. Most girls don't even understand,, but my friends love when i air up and down and their in the car :laugh:

My parents think I am way stupid to have spent so much money on it but they generally like what it looks like & appreciate I can run errands for them now because my car can go anywhere (they hated hearing me scrap on coils)

My boyfriend has no air so he is jelly. :heart: 

But ya generally the hydraulics and mexi comments-- i just shake my head.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Talk about being 1% of 1% of the general public .



HerMatchstick said:


> I go to an All-Women's College.. so you can imagine the misunderstanding. Most girls don't even understand,, but my friends love when i air up and down and their in the car :laugh:
> 
> My parents think I am way stupid to have spent so much money on it but they generally like what it looks like & appreciate I can run errands for them now because my car can go anywhere (they hated hearing me scrap on coils)
> 
> ...


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

slawny091 said:


> my wife supports my bad habits
> 
> my dad thinks its pretty cool
> 
> ...


sounds about right


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Haha yeah, most of the time. Dude asked me to scrape the other day, told him he was crazy.


I told my boss I was getting air suspension and he asked me if I was getting skid plates like the mini truckers have to throw sparks :facepalm:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Fiancee doesn't like when the compressor kicks on.
> 
> Homeless guy on 200th street and 87 ave yells to make it "fall down" when I stop at the light.
> 
> And... I love it. Which is all that matters. :thumbup:


Girlfriend doesn't mind it (i think) lol.

Homeless man - LMAO

Yup! I kinda get a little down when other modders (with nicer rides than me), just like, don't get it, but I still would do it all over again given the chance. most of my modding friends love it, but those who just don't care about cars think it's a waste of money.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

HerMatchstick said:


> I go to an All-Women's College.. so you can imagine the misunderstanding. Most girls don't even understand,, but my friends love when i air up and down and their in the car :laugh:
> 
> My parents think I am way stupid to have spent so much money on it but they generally like what it looks like & appreciate I can run errands for them now because my car can go anywhere (they hated hearing me scrap on coils)
> 
> ...


That sounds like a first to me. Girlfriend bagged first. He better lock that sh1t up.



arethirdytwo said:


> Talk about being 1% of 1% of the general public .


Well said.


----------



## HerMatchstick (Sep 27, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> That sounds like a first to me. Girlfriend bagged first. He better lock that sh1t up.
> 
> Well said.


Honestly though,, he has a mk1 that I would love to have and he has a b6 a4 that is pretty so.. his static low is 23ftg so he is far off from my air low. and his mk1 is like 21.5 so...

But ya I am pretty rare


----------



## HerMatchstick (Sep 27, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> That sounds like a first to me.


And :wave::wave::wave: I live in Downingtown, PA so we are not far from each other.


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, as almost 40 the pretty common is When do you grow up? My answer usually is: When I die.
One guy, about my age, came to me with his family and asked on the market parking lot: what's the idea of that piece of s**t? I aired out and up couple of times and smiled:"Your wife knows." Yep, I'll never grow up. And I got the family and wife and mortgage package of my own too.


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

pineman said:


> Well, as almost 40 the pretty common is When do you grow up? My answer usually is: When I die.
> One guy, about my age, came to me with his family and asked on the market parking lot: what's the idea of that piece of s**t? I aired out and up couple of times and smiled:"Your wife knows." Yep, I'll never grow up. And I got the family and wife and mortgage package of my own too.



:laugh: Well played.


----------



## lowerbyhalia (Dec 8, 2011)

pineman, 

That was a superb response. 

I can see the grin on his wife's face. 

Peace.


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

Seppdelaney said:


> I get a lot of Mexican/ low rider comments. I just explain the benefits to air ride.


This. :banghead:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

My friends think it's dumb because I still drive low. :laugh:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was parked in a grass field a couple days ago at a local car show. A low G35 was leaving and the kid looked at me and said "See those are shocks that work." He was implying that my air ride wasn't functional. 

I just replied "My _non-functional_ suspension cost more than your entire car." (he just got a $2500 used Mazda 626).


----------

